

Path and Facebook’s mobile left nav flyout pattern considered harmful? - RyanZAG
http://jxnblk.tumblr.com/post/36218805036/hamburgers-basements-why-not-to-use-left-nav-flyouts?utm_source=%23AndroidDev+Weekly&utm_campaign=ebb4bff5a8-NEWSLETTER&utm_medium=email

======
tylergalpin
I wrote a small bit here, that sums up my thoughts on the flyout navs.
[http://dribbble.com/shots/825365-Why-Not-to-Use-Left-Nav-
Fly...](http://dribbble.com/shots/825365-Why-Not-to-Use-Left-Nav-
Flyouts#comment-1969396)

The thread on whole is worthwhile to read.

~~~
RyanZAG
Agreed. I've unfortunately already used them in a couple apps that had very
nasty navigation requirements, and while it "works", it doesn't feel
discoverable at all.

I went with actually showing the flyin navigation on app start, essentially
making the flyin navigation the 'home page' for the app. I'd say just going
with regular list or dashboard navigation would have been more intuitive, so
I'll probably not use the pattern again in future...

